# Troxel Mfg Co. info 1899



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2018)

This is from the Cycle age and trade review - Aug 1899. Troxel Incorporated July 22 1899.




 


 

_______________________



 


 

__________________________



 


 


 
__________________

David N. Troxel. 

Twenty years ago a young business man of Denver, Colorado, but who had himself been reared in Ohio, where his family was established early in the nineteenth century, invented an improved form of bidydle saddle, The foot-power bicycle was then at the height of its poularity; automobiles were in the experimental stage of manufacture and almost unknown on public highways; while the motorcycle was still in the future. leaving his Denver business Mr. Troxel came to Elyria and made arrangements for the manufacture of his saddle. From the first it was an article that filled a number of requirements demanded in a perfect saddle, and there has never been a year since in which the Troxel saddle has not been increased in efficiency, durability, appearance and comfort. Out of this beginning has been evolved the Troxel Manufacturing COmpany, makers of bicycle and motorcycle saddles and tool bags, and the goods of this now oldest saddle house in America has an established reputation over the world and have no superior in strength, style, symmetry and proportions. It is one of the leading industries of Elyria, and the plant has kept growing by additions and improved equipment, and now easily leads all other concerns of its kine. An interesting feature of the Troxel business, and one that shows the substantial character that is impressed on every single product along with excellence of material and special care in the making, is the unique guaranty that all goods are free from defects in material or workmanship, and the company states explicitly to its customers that they expect to and do live up to the guarantee to the letter. 

The president of the Troxel Manufacturing Company, and the original inventor of its chief product, ahs been as public spirited and efficient as a citizen of Elyria as he has been successful as a manufacturer, David S. Troxel was born at the old Troxel homestead near Wooster, Wayne County, Ohio, March 2, 1864. That old homestead has been in the family since 1826, and has been occupied by three successive generations of the name. The first of the name in the state was Peter Troxel, grandfather of the Elyria manufacturer. Born in Berks County, Pennsylvania in 1804. Peter Troxel when a young man of ...(unreadable)...1825, came into Wayne County, Ohio, and soon afterwards settled on a farm near Wooster. A portion of the land he secured from the Government at the cost of $1.25 per acre. On that farm the father of David S. Troxel was born in 1833, and spent a long career as a farmer, with incidental honors paid him by his fellow citizens in election to local offices. His death occurred July 25, 1908. His wife, whose maiden name was Miss Sarah Shaum, was born near Wooster in 1834, and is now living in Wayne County at the advanced age of eighty-one. 

The early associations and experiences of David S. Troxel were centered around the old Troxel farm in Wayne County. He attended district schools, helped in all forms and departments of the farm enterprise, but early manifested tendencies and ambitions for the commercial life. His preparatory experience in this direction was obtained as clerk in a country store where he began work in 1886 and remained one year. Realizing the need of better training, he then followed that with a course in a business college. and from Ohio sought a new field in the West, locating in Colorado. At Denver he became bookkeeper in a hardware store, but in 1889 engaged in the hardware business on his own account. He was the owner and active manager of this enterprise in Denver for nine years, and on returning East to manufacture his bicycle saddle, which he had invented in 1898, he left the store in charge of his brother, to whom he finally sold it in 1910. Mr. Troxel is still owner of property in Denver, but has no active business interests there. His home was in that city for ten years. 

On bringing his invention to Elyria Mr. Troxel arranged for its manufacture by The Garford Manufacturing Company, but being convinced of its merits and encouraged by its progress in popularity he soon organized the Troxel Manufacturing Company, and has since been its president and manager. This company now occupies a large four-story building in Elyria and in order to keep in touch with the trade, now extended not only throughout the United States but to all countries where the bicycle and motorcycle are used, it issues a thirty-five page catalog descriptive of the various types of saddles, tool bags and other equipment. 

In addition to his position as head of the Troxel Manufacturing Company, he is a director in the National Bank of Elyria, is vice president of the Tucker Woodworking Company at Sidney, Ohio, and a director and stockholder in a number of other enterprises at Elyria and elsewhere. He is one of the active members of the Elyria Chamber of Commerce. 

The people of Elyria remember gratefully Mr. Troxell's administration as mayor. He was elected to that office in the fall of 1907, and began the duties of his two-year term on January 1, 1908. After an interval of two years he was again called to the same post in the fall of 1911, beginning his second term January 1, 1912. He made his administration efficient and businesslike, strictly non-partisan, and with a record of many substantial improvements. During the first term he secured the erection of two new fire stations, and inaugurated extensive street paving and sewer construction. 

Mr. Troxel is a republican in politics, is a member of the Cleveland Athletic Club of Cleveland. of the Elyria Automobile Club, the Elyria Country Club, and finds his chief satisfaction in the way of recreation in the ancient game of golf. Fraternally he is affiliated with Elyria Lodge No. 456, Benevolent and Protective Order of Elks; with King Solomon Lodge No. 56, Free and Accepted Masons; Marshall Chapter, Royal Arch Masons; Elyria Council Royal & Select Masons; Elyria Commandery of the Knights Templar; and Al Koran Shrine of Cleveland. 

On February 3, 1897, in Ashland County, Ohio, Mr. Troxel married Miss Ida Brandt, who was born in Ashland County, a daughter of David and Catherine (Swartz) Brandt. Her mother is still living and resides in Jeromesville, Ashland County. Mr. and Mrs. Troxel have one daughter, Kathryn Ida. Mr. Troxel is the owner of three of the best modern apartment houses in Elyria and has considerable other property in the city.

__________________________

Hon. David S. Troxel. president of the 
Troxel Manufacturing Company, and former 
mayor of the city of Elyria. Ohio, was born 
at the old Troxel homestead near Wooster, 
Wayne county, this state, March 2, 1864. 

Three generations of the Troxel family have 
been residents of Ohio. Peter Troxel, the 
first of that name who came to the state, was 
born in Berks county, Pennsylvania, in 1804. 
He was a young man of twenty-one when, in 
1825, he came to Wayne county, Ohio, and 
settled on a farm near Wooster, a portion of 
which he bought from the government, the 
purchase price being $1.25 an acre. On this 
farm the father of Mayor Troxel was born 
in 1833, and here he lived all his life, carrying 
nn farming, and from time to time filling vari- 
ous township offices. He died July 25, 1908. 

His widow, who before her marriage was 
Miss Sarah Schaum, was born near Wooster, 
Wayne county, Ohio, in 1834. and is still 
living. 

David S. Troxel's youth was spent not un- 
like that of other farmer boys of the Middle 
West, in work on the farm and in attendance 
at the district schools. In 1886 he accepted 
a position as clerk in a village store, where he 
remained one year, and after which he took 
a course in a business college. Then he went 
to Colorado. In Denver he was employed as 
bookkeeper in a hardware store, but only for 
a short time, for in 1889 we find him engaged 
in the hardware business on his own account 
in that city. This business he conducted nine 
years, and he still owns it. While in Denver 
he invented a bicycle saddle, and in 1898, leav- 
ing his store in charge of his brothers, he 
came to Elyria to look after the manufacture 
of his invention. For a time, after settling 
here, he was connected with the Garford 
Manufacturing Company. Then he organized 
and incorporated the Troxel Manufacturing 
Company, for the manufacture of his saddles, 
and has since been its president and manager. 

Also he is financially interested in other Elyria 
industrial concerns, and is a member of the 
board of directors of the National Bank of 
Elyria. 

Mr. Troxel has always been a stanch Re- 
publican, as were his father and grandfather 
before him, and in November, 1907, he was 
honored by his party with election to the office 
of mayor of Elyria. The same business ability 
and good judgment that have been used to ad- 
vantage in his private affairs, he brought to 
the mayor's office, with the result that his ad- 
ministration was a non-partisan and business- 
like one. 

During his term, many public im- 
provements were made in Elyria. among them 
being the erection of two new fire stations, the 
paving of streets and the building of sewers. 

Mr. Troxel is identified with numerous fra- 
ternal organizations, being a member of King 
Solomon's Lodge. No. 56, F. & A. M. : Mar- 
shall Chapter, Elyria Council, Elyria Com- 
mandery, Knights Templar, and Al Koran 
Temple, Mystic Shrine. He is also a mem- 
ber of the Elks and Eagles and the Knights 
of Pythias. He is a member of the Elyria 
Chamber of Commerce. 

Mrs. Troxel, formerly Miss Ida Brandt, was 
born in Ashland county, Ohio, and is a daugh- 
ter of David Brandt.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Interesting character.
Great illustrations of the saddles.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 30, 2018)

I've been gathering from all the things I've learned that Elyria, Ohio is just about the Bicycle Capital of the World, outside of Chicago. So many important things in the industry came from there. Even Bruce Crawford who makes graphics for my bikes


----------

